# Open Call for European Orchestral Performing Program



## StefiMark (5 mo ago)

FAME’S European Orchestral Performing Institute is a music educational center that was established within the FAME’S music recording company. Organized in one place, Skopje, North Macedonia, the center is a unique platform for professional music training, exchange and creativity for young European instrumentalists.
FAME’S Institute is launching a European Creative Orchestral Program for highly skilled young musicians (Strings, Wwinds, Brass) in the field of orchestral music in the age frame of 16-30 years old. FAME’S European Orchestral Performing Institute already successfully completed Seminar #1.
The program focuses on giving the opportunity to participate in various orchestral practices, exploring new repertoires and performances styles within the FAME'S Project, dedicated studio for orchestral music recordings. The program offers a high professional level of training, practicing, mentoring, and performing, through new methodologies and technologies based on all involved partners' experience. 

The program is a* Fully Funded Scholarship* supported by *Creative Europe* (except travel expenses to Skopje). 

The Seminar #2 is organized from 13th of September to 22nd of October 2022 and will be organized in 2 Parts :

Part 1 / from 13h to 30th of Sept (for Strings, Wwinds, Brass)
Part 2 / from 9th to 22nd of Oct. (for Strings only)
The students can participate to the full length of the Seminar (Part 1 and Part 2), or only to Part 1 or Part 2. 

In the case the students decide to stay for the full length, they will be accommodated under the same conditions (for free) between 30th of September to 9th of October and will be able to participate in our Fames Project recording sessions.


The official Program for the Seminar #2 is launched on our website and social media. You will find a short description of the masterclasses. Click on the links to discover even more about the conductors, composers and artists who will join us for this fantastic time in Skopje! 

You can visit our webpage fames-institute.com and find out more about the requirements and the application process. Only 27 highly talented classical musicians from European countries will be selected.

For more information visit our webpage, facebook and instagram.

You can always contact me directly or the Fames Institute Team if you need help or have any 
questions regarding the application process.


----------

